# ShotShow



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Shotshow kicking off with Industry range day today. Lots of cool new firearms and gadgets.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/industryday?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A couple cool offerings....



> Crosman's New Full Auto DPMS SBR


Crosman's New Full Auto DPMS SBR - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog



> New TNW Firearms Aero Survival Rifle in .22 WMR


New TNW Firearms Aero Survival Rifle in .22 WMR - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lets keep up with the Shot Show here , let us know things that interest you (I'm interested in Retro AR/M16 stuff ,especially the Brownell's Retro Program they are launching today ... (And Military style 22lr weapons that are gaining popularity like MP40/StG 44/M3/M14/Thompson/M1 Carbine ... (And a 22lr Glock and Polish Mini Archer or beryl in 22 )


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have my hopes up for S&W to start making 10mm's again. Would love to see a 10mm Keltec Sub 2000 using Glock mags for a BOB weapon.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those not in the know, Primary Arms does put out some quality optics and an industry innovator. They make quality optics affordable to all.



> [SHOT 2018] Primary Arms ACSS Raptor 1-6x24mm FFP


[SHOT 2018] Primary Arms ACSS Raptor 1-6x24mm FFP - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> [SHOT 2018] It Does Exist! The CMMG MK4 DTR2 .224 Valkyrie


[SHOT 2018] It Does Exist! The CMMG MK4 DTR2 .224 Valkyrie - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

RedLion said:


> A couple cool offerings....
> 
> Thanks RedLion. Was unaware of the Aero Survival offerings. May buy one in 45ACP to minimize the different number of calibers in stock.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Straight grooves, no rifling and sabot like ammo in the works.....

Franklin Armory's Reformation Revealed | RECOIL


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A link to new firearm offerings at ShotShow.....

SHOT Show 2018: New Guns, Rumors and News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This would be a pretty useful rangefinder to add to an ATN scope.



> ATN Auxiliary Ballistic Laser (ABL) 1000/1500 Laser Rangefinders





> Simple and Quick to attach, the ABL Smart Rangefinder takes just minutes to install. Once active, your ATN Smart Scope's internal Ballistic Calculator will make instantaneous POI adjustments to your reticle. You are ABL to control your Laser Rangefinders controls via your SMART Sight, and it will be compatible with ATN SMART HD Day, Night, and Thermal Riflescopes. Plus, your distance to your target will be clearly recorded when your ABL 1000/1500 is in use while recording.


ATN Auxiliary Ballistic Laser (ABL) 1000/1500 Laser Rangefinders - ArmsVault


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> New from Adams Arms: 6.5 Creedmor, 243 Win ARs


New from Adams Arms: 6.5 Creedmor, 243 Win ARs - The Truth About Guns


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mossberg not gonna let Remington take the expanding market of magazine fed shotguns.....



> [SHOT 2018] Range Day - Hands On With The Mossberg 590M


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Any Glock offerings in 22lr ???


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> The best thing about the Franklin Armory Reformation is the ammo


http://gunmartblog.com/2018/01/24/the-best-thing-about-the-franklin-armory-reformation-is-the-ammo/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A cool offering from Keltec. Quite the innovator.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And what is sure to be popular.....


> [SHOT 2018] The Hi Point 10mm Carbine







[SHOT 2018] The Hi Point 10mm Carbine - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> [SHOT 2018] ProMag AR-15, AK-47 and AR-10 Drum Mags











[SHOT 2018] ProMag AR-15, AK-47 and AR-10 Drum Mags - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty cool.



> New from Brownells: Retro AR10



























New from Brownells: Retro AR10 - The Truth About Guns


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Mossberg not gonna let Remington take the expanding market of magazine fed shotguns.....
> 
> View attachment 67234
> 
> ...


That magazine hanging down might interfere with shooting dove out of the car window.


----------

